# Its a hard life!



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Iifes hard


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wish mine was that hard!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Chillin under the bush, cute!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Wish I could do that!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

With a hard life like that, I sure hope they get some down time to relax a while.


----------

